
Are readers more interested in reading about Sanders than other candidates? - ablouinvan
http://blog.parsely.com/post/3827/readers-feeling-bern/
======
MrZongle2
If Betteridge's law of headlines applies, perhaps readers are _less sick of
hearing_ about Sanders than the other candidates.

